# Best Commercial Style Trailer Pit



## cid79 (Aug 15, 2017)

I am sure this has been asked before, but what is the best commercial style trailer pit out there, using gravity fed technology, and would have a decent size grill on it also?


----------



## 3montes (Aug 15, 2017)

There is no real answer to this question. It's all in what pit best meets your needs and budget. There are a lot of custom fabricators out there that can make anything you could want for a price.


----------



## cid79 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks


----------

